# Chocolate-Dipped Coffee Ice Cream Glazed Doughnut Sandwiches {recipe}



## kleenex (Dec 20, 2012)

Chocolate-Dipped Coffee Ice Cream Glazed Doughnut Sandwiches {recipe}


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 20, 2012)

I like all of those things but not so sure that putting them together would work for me.


----------

